# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  How often to clean DIY canister filter?

## rusty577

Hi guys just a quick question.

How often would I need to clean out my home made canister filter its running a 65L (2ft) tank.

Its got filter floss,screen mesh, gravel, clay balls and cut up plastic straws.

Also its a 550L/H pump.

----------


## rusty577

Any one plz?

----------


## bossteck

Can't really tell from your photo, but generally speaking, when you notice significant reduction in outflow, it would be a good idea to do some maintenance. 

Might want to find another way to secure your filter, having to replace the zip ties each time you do maintenance can be a pain in the long run. 

Love the transparent container look though, can tell straight away if the wool needs changing.

----------


## tropic

Creative filter...Just make sure the container is airtight and the silicon are perfectly sealed after maintenance. You wouldnt want to go back with a flooded floor..

----------


## rusty577

Ok thanks thats an old photo I have a timber jig with threaded rod to clamp the lid on nice and tight.

----------


## sazuka

how about adding a pre-filter?? :Huh?: 
just change the sponge in the pre-filter,
no need to open up your homemade canister filter. :Smile:

----------


## rusty577

Thats not a bad idear 

Heres the pickup 



And the outlet

----------

